# First Shot of the Day



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Over on Texas Bowhunter forums the traditional guys hold a little bragging rights contest each week called "First Shot of the Day". I did it for the first time this week and here is my entry.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice shot


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well after seeing the video, a friend dared me to try to hit a cheerio at 10 yards. So here is the video of how I did with that shot.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It moved.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> It moved.


Jumped the string......


----------

